

Aerial Images of World War II Destruction With Today in Google Earth - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/02/compare-aerial-images-of-wwii-destruction-with-today-in-google-earth/

======
naturalethic
More proof that war is great for the economy.

